# grip training!



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

man i love grip training.  i have a pair of captain of crush grippers (http://www.onlinefitness.com/product.cfm?pr=1543&ref=f) which i really like.  i also built a wide-grip wrist roller.  i took an 8-inch pvc pipe, & cut it down to a couple feet, then drilled a hole through the middle.  tied a rope through the hole, then tie a weight plate (i usually use 25lbs) at the other end, & just roll the weight up & down.  really kills the forearms.  i use the same apparatus for reverse curls sometimes, that way i can hit my grip while working other muscles.  then of course i'm always advocating the farmer's walk.

the latest grip exercise i've been doing is with resistance bands.  i shut one end in a door, then wrap a towel or rag around the handle to simulate a judo gi.  then just pull it over & over till my grip gives.  

i think grip training is very important for martial artists, especially grapplers.  even without training, a non-grappler can do a lot to interrupt a grappler just by having a strong grip.  this guy has some really good, creative grip exercises:





 
i haven't done much pinch-grip training, but it's fairly popular with the strongman set.  here is a guy pinching two 45lbs plates together & lifting them off the floor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9XgnB_T4MA&feature=related

if anyone has any grip training tips or input, i'd love to hear it.

jf


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to take it to the next level. Google _*Ivanko Super Gripper.*_​_*
*_


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 1, 2009)

You could try doing chin ups with a towel hanging over the bar , or just time yourself to see how long you can hang from the towel . That really kills my fingers and forearms .


----------



## searcher (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want grip strength, go buy a milk cow.    I played college football with a guy who had an insane grip and he said his dad made him milk a dairy cow twice a day for 2 years.     That is where his grip came from.     Laugh if you want, but it is an old school way of getting it done.


----------

